# Hannye's N15 Pulsar 1998mod. P2



## hannye (May 25, 2008)

*Hi there *

My name is Hans, and im a 19 yr old dude that lives in Norway, the land of the Vikings!

My car that ive had since 2006 is a N15 Pulsar. 1998 model, with only 47.000 KM's on the clock. GA16DE under the bonnet, and oh my god, a automatic gearbox. Im getting the manual gearbox next week, aswell as a Sinther clutch 

*Engine & Chassie mods:*

** EWC-Banana Manifold
* NISMO Cams
* GReddy Air-intake kit
* GReddy fuel nozzles
* HKS Breathfilter
* NOOZE 3" Performance exhaust system
* Polished top, etc
* FK Automotive coils (40/40)
* BREMBO Big brake kit front & back
* EWC GreenStuff brake pads*

*Exteriour:*

** R33 Skyline front bumper
* KK Design Side-skirts
* Stock Rear bumper
* White indicators
* 17" Phantera rims
* Flushed grill*

*Interiour:*

** MOMO Pedals
* MOMO Seatbelt covers
* AutoGauge gauges
* Painted plastic parts in the car's colour (DP1-K)
* New floor mats*

*Audio:*

** Pioneer XR-800 Subwoofer amp
* 2x FOCAL Power audio 1700w 12" Subwoofers
* 2x BOSS 6.5" 350w Rear speakers
* Rockford Fosgate Frontset
* BOSS Headunit
* BOSS 1Farhad condensator*


*Plans for the car:*

The car is at the paintshop atm. Full re-spray of the car. And the tiny bits of rust there was are now getting taken care of.

TEIN Coilovers, Carbon fibre hood and 2 Nismo seats (Leather) are under way. The rest of the interiour gets pulled in black leather aswell next week.

Next on the list that i need, are a set of cool B14 Sentra headlights and grille, aswell as the turbo setup that im not sure about yet (Size of turbo, parts, etc).

Allso the internals of the engine needs some "Freshi'n up", and im going to take care of that soon aswell.

If anyone out there wants to help me with the grille and the B14 Sentra headlights, please send me a PM. I really need a "Overseas" connection that can help me with parts that are hard to find here in Europe. Ofcourse ill help anyone of you aswell. Just ask, maybe i can get some parts for your car over here  EUR Spec parts are probably as cool as the parts you might have that we enjoy over here..

Well, here are some pictures.  Hope you like em.
Send me a E-mail ore add me to MSN messenger if you can help me with the parts. [email protected]

Have a nice day!

Best regards,
Hans Nicolai






































And at the moment the car is at the paintshop.. full respray, and im painting a lot of the booring interiour plastic parts in the same colour as the car. Aswell as the plastic round the car, and ive removed all black details on the doors, etc. All green, all clean! 

































































Oh yeah, im painting the rims in the same colour as the car aswell..


----------



## hannye (May 25, 2008)

Back from the paintshop now!


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

I like it 

Extremely nice work, love the color and the matching rims.

Good job Hans :thumbup:


----------



## hannye (May 25, 2008)




----------



## Hedgehog (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn!

Nice Pulsar!

Thank you for the pictures of the bumber!!! I have been looking everywhere for some pictures of that bumber and finally I found them! I've been on the edge of not buying that bumber or buying it, now that I have seen it in "real life" photos, I'm so buying that bumber. Thank you!

Nice job on the car, how much did it cost you to re paint the whole car? Im also installing a bodykit for my N15 and was wonder should I spend money on re painting the hole car or just do the bumbers and side skirts. I also have -98 (in Finland it's called Almera not Pulsar).

PS. Why do you have the sidescirts the wrong way around? Aren't the supposed to be like this?


----------



## hannye (May 25, 2008)

Hi 

If you look closer, you can see my numberplates. Norwegian  The car is allso called Almera here in Norway, but since this is a international forum, i decided to put "Pulsar" instead. So yeah, its an N15 Almera 

The sideskirts looks much better the "Wrong way round". If you know what i mean..

The repaint costed me a total of 9000,- NOK (Aprox 2.000 USD$)

The bumper is a really good bumper. Great fittings and its very nice in terms of quality and style.

BR

Hans Nicolai


----------



## tengfoong (Jul 9, 2008)

wow great efforts !!!
i have a Pulsar N12 

1984 classic ~
hope to put a pic right here as well ~


----------

